# [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer



## jo3008 (8 August 2008)

Hallo,
habe nachfolgendes Problem: habe seit längerem bei 1&1 ein 3DSL Vertrag abgeschlossen, d.h. DSL-Leitung, Flatrate Telefon ins deutsche Festnetz, Flatrate Internet. Zusätzlich habe ich eine ISDN-Leitung der Telekom, da zur Zeit des Vertragsabschlusses kein DSL ohne Analog- bzw. ISDN-Anschl. möglich war. DSL u. ISDN-Leitung gehen an meinen Router (Fritz Box) an die außerdem noch zwei Internetrechner via Powerline (Netzwerk über Stromleitung) angeschlossen sind. Firewall u. Virenschutz sind aktuell u. installiert.
In meiner letzten Telefonrechnung wurden mir 162 Anrufe zu der Service-Rufnummer +491379696969 in Rechnung gestellt, die alle nicht länger als 1 Sekunde andauerten, für jeden Anruf jedoch 50 Ct. in Rechnung stellten. Diese Nummer kannte ich bis dato nicht und habe ich nie angerufen. In der Telefonliste meiner FritzBox, in der alle Telefonbewegungen abgespeichert werden, tauchen diese Anrufe jedoch auf, jedoch in keinem unserer vier Telefon-Handapparate, in denen normalerweise auch die angerufenen Telefonnummern in einem Kurzspeicher abgelegt werden. Laut dieser Aufzeichnung soll diese Rufnummer von 02.20 Uhr bis 03.49 Uhr alle ca. 30 Sekunden angewählt worden sein und wie bereits erwähnt jeweils eine Sekunde gedauert haben. 
Ich kann allerdings im Augenblick nicht sagen, ob in besagter Nacht mein PC durchgelaufen ist, was nicht grundsätzlich der Fall ist. Jedoch habe ich gleich den PC mit einem Dialerschutzprogramm durchsucht, bin jedoch nicht fündig geworden. Technisch kann ich mir diese Sache so und so noch nicht erklären.
Den strittigen Abrechnungsbetrag von 81,- Euro habe ich natürlich zunächst einmal einbehalten und nur den unstrittigen, normalen Betrag an 1&1 überwiesen. Die stellen sich natürlich streitig und drohen mit Sperrung des Vertrages. Anzeige habe ich auch unmittelbar erstattet. Bei der Kripo habe ich mit dieser Art von [ edit]  jedoch auch "Neuland" betreten.
Laut Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur u. des Telekommunikationsdienstleisters SNT Multiconnect gehört die Service-Rufnummer zur Fa. MONEY EXPRESS, die die Nummer auf den TV-Kanälen VIVA u. COMEDY CANAL für Quizsendungen nutzt. 
Ich habe zwar schon gesehen, dass es soetwas auf diesen Sendern gibt, doch auf so einen Mist einlassen und dort anrufen würde ich sowieso nie. Welches Quiz sollte ich auch in einem Gespräch von einer Sekunde Dauer lösen.
Hat hier irgendjemand eine Idee, wie man hier weiterverfahren kann od. ist jemandem ähnliches passiert ? Vor allem wie kann ohne mein Wissen über die DSL-Leitung telefoniert werden (Router ist so eingestellt, dass alle ausgehenden Anrufe über DSL gehen) ?

jo3008


----------



## blowfish (11 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer*



jo3008 schrieb:


> Anzeige habe ich auch unmittelbar erstattet. Bei der Kripo habe ich mit dieser Art von [ edit] jedoch auch "Neuland" betreten.



Das glaube ich nicht. Da gab es bereits andere, denen so etwas passiert ist. In den meisten Fällen hat sich dann aber herausgestellt, dass da jemand aus der Familie telefoniert hat. 
Das die Anrufzeit nur 1 Sek. gedauert hat, ist normal. Es handelt sich nun mal um sogenannte Ping Anrufe. Ansage dann, sie haben leider nicht die X Leitung getroffen, versuchen sie es später noch mal. Anruf kostet dann 0,50€.
Es besteht zwar noch die Möglichkeit, dass sich jemand auf die Leitung aufgeschaltet hat. Das ist vor allen in älteren Leitungssystemen möglich, wo die Verteilerkästen im Keller nicht ausreichend gesichert sind. Ist aber in deinem Fall so wohl nicht passiert, da es ja über die Fritbox registriert ist. HAlt doch mal die Familienmitglieder befragen. Die Speicher von Handgeräten lassen sich ja auch löschen.


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer*

Also ich denke auch, das dort ein Familienmitglied Telefoniert haben wird.
Sohn/Tochter?
Voting für irgendeinen Song bei VIVA z.B. (wg. 1 Sek. denn gewinnspiele halten die Verbindung mind. 5 Sek.)?
Denn sowas habe ich auch erlebt, Schwester meinte, "Keine Ahnung"....
nach 1 1/2 Monaten kam sie mit der Sprache raus. 
und in der FB! solltest doch sehen, von Welchen gerät (Mobilteil/PC) aus gewählt
worden ist. 

Und eine Anzeige bringt da m.E. nichts, ausser das ein Verwaltungsapparat 
in Gang gesetzt wird, was nicht sein muss.


----------



## jo3008 (11 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer*

Das mit dem Familienmitglied kann ich ausschließen. Unser Haushalt besteht aus meiner Frau und mir und beide lieben den Schlaf. Und ich denke jeder von uns würde sich an ein über zweistündigen Einwahlmarathon erinnern. Wir nehmen schon grundsätzlich an solchen Aktionen nicht teil. Dies ist definitiv auszuschließen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit ] mit 0137er Nummer*

Es gibt solche Berichte immer wieder, auch in anderen Ländern (eigentlich in allen, deren Sprache ich halbwegs verstehen kann).

Ein in Gesamteuropa auftretendes Phänomen, aber: wie kann man beweisen, was passiert ist? In vielen Fällen wird sich herausstellen, dass doch jemand gewählt hat. Man zahlt ja pro Anruf - ob man durchkommt oder nicht. 

Natürlich ist es erstaunlich, dass in so vielen Ländern Leute genau dasselbe sagen "wir waren das nicht", überall treten auch Anrufmuster auf - nur: Beweise mal, was wer da gedreht haben kann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137er Nummer*



blowfish schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Da gab es bereits andere, denen so etwas passiert ist. In den meisten Fällen hat sich dann aber herausgestellt, dass da jemand aus der Familie telefoniert hat.


Moment, dabei ist doch auf die Formulierungen zu achten - oft heisst es als Ergebnis "Es muß wohl doch jemand aus der Familie angerufen haben". Das beweist aber nicht, dass es nicht auch anders sein könnte.
In Anlehnung an die Aussagen der StA Frankfurt zu einem bekannten Fall von "Aboabzocke" könnte man eine derartige Formulierung als "Frankfurter Logik" bezeichnen - da hieß es ja auch: "Da kein Hinweis auf Manipulation nachweisbar ist, haben die sich wohl selbst angemeldet".
Nuja, neben den Lücken im Wissen um Onlinevorgänge muß man da halt oft auch noch Lücken in der formallogischen Schlußfolgerung feststellen


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: Abzocke mit 0137er Nummer*

So wie ich das sehe, ist der rechnungsempfänger in der Beweispflicht. 
und da du nicht, aber auch garnicht, beweisen kannst, das die Telefonate 
NICHT von deinen Anschluss aus getätigt worden sind - im gegenteil, im Log der FB tauchen sie genau so auf wie auf der Detailierten rechnung.

Eine Andere möglichkeit, die mir grad noch durch die Falten meines Hirns krabbelt:
Hast du VoIP? FB mit WLAN? Alles Schön Verschlüsselt?

Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie die Gespräche zustande gekommen 
sind. Ansonsten schau mal in der FB nach, wieviele Handgeräte angemeldet sind.


----------



## jo3008 (11 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer*

Ja ich habe VoIP, WLAN ist abgeschaltet und die normale Sicherung war aktiv. Leider nicht die ausgehenden Anrufe an spez. 0137-er Nummern. Die normalen 0800-/0900-er Nummern sind von der Fritzbox normal schon aktiv. Die erste Maßnahme meinerseits war natürlich speziell diese Nummern im Routerblock einzutragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2009)

*AW: [ edit]  mit 0137er Nummer*

Hallo ihrl

mir ist genau das selbe passiert im Feb09.
200 mal eine 0137 Nummer von 1 bis 2:30 Uhr nachts.
Im Haushalt meine Frau und zwei Kinder (6 und 8).

Was kann man hier tun, bzw. was hast du gemacht. Gibt es eine Chance den Betrag wieder zurück zu bekommen bzw. wie kann man sich zukünftig schützen. Beim nächstenmal sind es 1000 € statt 100 €.

Übrigens: Ich bin auch bei 1&1, leider noch bis Ende des Jahres

kj


----------

